# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Cattle In the CORN

## Mike Buesseler

I guess Craig's not back...I just posted the version of CITC my partner and I play. #It's me on backup, he's got the melody. #

We screwed up the ending (natch) so, I faded us out. 

The main reason I decided to go first here, is to share this version, which I think is easier and more appealing than the Co-mando version. #Especially when Benignus, or somebody gets a hold of it....

----------


## Michael H Geimer

As always, I like your style Mike! Great job.

I took the intiative and created a folder at the Yahoo! site. I think you _should_ put TAB of your version up there, as it sounds both great and accessible.

Meeself? I'm working on a version I found over at the ABC tune finder. The version I got is titled Cattle in the Corn, but it's still pretty much the same tune.

 - Benig

... I gotta add that it's really nice to hear a melody for CITC. I've been browsing through the different stuff out there, mostly as MIDI playback, and it's been hard finding any _cows_ inside the cane! It helps to hear it played by a real person. Thanks for going first!

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Thanks, Benig...We probably should have slowed down some, but it's a start.

The tab I have is in a book. I don't have TableEdit, so don't have an easy way to transport it here. 

I'm looking forward to some _good_ renditions of the tune--SOON, I hope.

----------


## Coy Wylie

Thanks Kelly. You did a great job on putting the file together.

----------


## Kelly_guy

Glad to help! Man, listening to Mike's version...that's so tasty! Well done, Mike, and thanks for sharing this version with the group. I really like what you did with your recording, your tone and timing are just great.

----------


## Brian Ray

Ok,

It's still not my favorite tune but it did yeild some nice things. It's kinda fun to "Grisman-out" to. The B part is pretty fun to just go to town on... all A minory and such.

Looks like the Yahoo servers have gone over the download limit... I put a copy on my server:
Listen Here...

----------


## Kelly_guy

Oops! I did find some mistakes in my transcription--sorry to all those who have already downloaded the other one and started learning it. I missed a measure after measure 20, that's the main error. After the first measure of double stops in the 2nd part, I left out a measure. I noticed it last night while playing along with Mike's recording. 

The chord markings seem to be correct. Again, please let me know if you find any errors.

Kelly

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Whoa! Dasspunk, what a great arrangement of that tune!!! Where did you come up with that? You really have a great swing there, buddy. I loved the B part, the minor part, especially.

----------


## Brian Ray

Thanks MikeB,

I learned it from the tef version posted on the project page...

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Well, that just goes to show ya, I guess. I'm going to have to listen to that version again. You got way more out of it than I heard!

----------


## Brian Ray

I used the Strangeland version from Co-Mando that seems to be the version played on the Project page.

Grab it here...

_(Mac users, hold down the option key and click the link above)_

----------


## Kelly_guy

(bump)

I see that only 10 people have downloaded the corrected version of CITC that i posted here. Something like 38 people downloaded the first version, which was missing a measure. Make sure you have the correct version, if you're going to use this! Sorry for the goof-up on the first version.

Kelly

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Great job, Kelly!! I first got scared of all the 16th notes but when I listened to it it sounded really nice! 16th notes are actually not worse than 8th notes, they are the same compared to each other as 8ths and 4ths are. I'll try this version, I actually like this one better than all the others. It's like easier to get into, if you know what I mean.

----------


## Kelly_guy

Yeah, since it's in 2/4 time, it's not that bad. I'm only playing it at about 70 bpm so far, without making mistakes and while keeping OK tone. I can play it much faster, but the notes aren't clean sounding.

It's a very fun version of the song. Of course, I completely ignore the triplets. I skip a note and play 0-2-5 instead of 0-2-4-5. It sounds fine that way. 

I need to figure out how to export an MP3 from Audacity and mute the click track, now.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I'm just starting out with adding back-up to the tracks and using the click track. I haven't found any other way to do it other than using earphones. I first generate a click track. Then, I put the earphones so that the click track isn't noticed by the microphone, but I can still hear it and play with it. Then you can just take away the click track by clicking on the little x on the upper left of the track.

Sometimes I too skip the triplets, and just to a simple 8th instead. It sounds fine also without the triplets. I love triplets though, and I'm learning to do them. I want to learn the tune well first though, so I don't get stuck on the triplets.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I'm really just catching up here after comming back from vacation. Wow! there's cool stuff up there!

Susanne, I toally agree with the comments I've read about how your timing has improved. It sounds to my ears like you are playing much more confidence. Great job!

And there's a Ken1233etc. that has posted some smooth fluid picking! Hold Cow!  

 - Benig

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

> Susanne, I toally agree with the comments I've read about how your timing has improved. It sounds to my ears like you are playing much more confidence. Great job!


Thanks!

You are right. I AM playing with much more confidence.

----------

